# lawnflite 906 grinding noise



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi wonder if anyone can offer me some advice on a lawnflite 906 lawn tractor,been cutting the football pitch this morning when all of a sudden there was like a grinding noise coming from what sounded like the rear back wheel.I stopped straight away and checked uderneath in case something was trapped,this wasn't the case.When i started it up again put in forward and in gear soon as i released the foot brake the noise the grinding noise started again,the faster i went the worst it became.When i put my foot on the brake the noise will stop soon as i release the brake it will start again.

I just turned it off and decided to push it back to the garage,i put it in neutral put it in gear 1 and pushed it back after a while the grinding noise would come back again.Anyone offer any advice at all what this could be,at first i was thinking brake catching but now wondering if its something to do with the gearbox


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Toffee! Check the pulleys,and idlers,for bearing wear/mis alignment/or no lube. Also check ,if possible, the gearbox level . does it make the noise only in forward motion,or reverse & neutral,as well?


----------



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone came to have a look last night started her up and it never made the noise,but after 5 mins the noise came back again,tried all six gears plus reverse and the noise was there still.To me it sounds like it's not engaging properly and like grinding on the teeth,got a lawn mower bloke coming to pick it up on monday to take it away to see what the crack is with it.Just hope it doesn't cost to much as our football club is a bit skint at the moment,couldn't come at a worst time as the football season starts in one week and the pitch needs cutting as we feed it a few weeks ago so growing fast


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck,Mate!Keep us posted.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be anything in the drive setup - as mentioned could be idler pulley berings seized/rusted - something inside the trans- even the brake setup could be grinding.

Most tractors use a thick heavy grease inside the transmissions- called bennonite grease- those are the non servicable types ( mostly found in MTD's ) - a few of my MTD tractors whine horribly from the transmissions, for a experement i drilled an tapped a couple zerk( grease) fittings into one to be able to push some fresh grease in once in a while.


----------



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

it's in the workshop from what the guy said it's a pully wheel the bearings have gone and he's replacing it i will call in tomorrow to see if it's ready and post back if this as fixed the problem


----------



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

just an update turned out it was the pullys ect that were dry,all been greased up and been working like a dream last few days.Well i say that tonight one of the lads were on it white smoke poured out the back so quickly turned it off,turns out the cutting deck drive belt snapped,when i touched it the belt was hot.I'm thinking maybe the blades got jammed and overheated the belt and it snapped/burned so off back to the workshop tomorrow.

Anyone tell me how hard belts are to put on or would we be best off taking it in,dread to think how much this will cost us


----------

